# DT Swiss 350 Overhaul - What tools are needed



## Spacer (Sep 4, 2010)

I need to change the bearings in my DT 350 hubs and I'm not sure exactly what tools are needed. 
I'm hoping someone here with experience can help.
Thanks


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I've never done this particular hub but there is a good walkthrough here: 
https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/HUBS/DT-Swiss-Hubs-Ratchet-Hubs-Technical-Manual

Couple things on this: 
1) It looks like they have their own mounting pin tool and bearing installation tool. It might be worth it to take a trip down to your LBS to look at these tools in person and see whether a more universal tool like a wheels manufacturing drift kit will serve the same purpose (and cost a little more but be future-proof). The manual recommends tapping the bearings in with the installation tool, I would not do this, I prefer the Wheels Manufacturing economy bearing press, this decreases the likelihood of pushing in the bearing diagonally.

2) They recommend taping out the drive side bearing using an awl or punch. This causes the bearing to come out slightly diagonally, even if you are careful to tap around the circumference of the bearing. This in turn can mar the inner surface of the bearing race, which, over time could cause bearing play. So, I prefer using woodruff keys, which allow you to tap with a force evenly distributed across the diameter of the bearing, reducing diagonal exit. Woodruff keys can be found at your local auto parts store (like these) and to see how you would employ them watch this.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

As a simple curiosity, have you tried to just service them by popping the seals, cleaning, greasing and going from there? 

It's cheap, simple and usually works great. A little TLC can work wonders. I rarely need to replace sealed bearing my maintaining them through regular servicing.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Only one specific tool is necessary for this, and it's for the removal of the drive side, hub-shell bearing.

DT Swiss Lock Ring Nut Removal Installation Tool Hugi 240s 240 340 440 540 | eBay

For the rest of it, you can use just about anything to pull and press them.


----------



## Spacer (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Le Duke, that is what I thought but wanted to be sure. Some of the tool kits I've seen online are pretty expensive.

Cleared 2 Land, I keep the internals as clean as possible but eventually the bearings will need replacement. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Spacer said:


> Cleared 2 Land, I keep the internals as clean as possible but eventually the bearings will need replacement. Thanks for your input.


Yep, you're correct. However, with regular and proper servicing, you can likely see 10's of thousands of trouble-free miles on the original bearing sets. It's whatever floats your boat. I prefer to maintain over replace if I have that option.


----------



## dreys (Jan 21, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> Only one specific tool is necessary for this, and it's for the removal of the drive side, hub-shell bearing.
> 
> DT Swiss Lock Ring Nut Removal Installation Tool Hugi 240s 240 340 440 540 | eBay
> 
> For the rest of it, you can use just about anything to pull and press them.


Good luck removing that bearing!

If you had your hub for some time, the lock ring will get so tight (it has reverse thread), no tool in the world will remove it. Perhaps your luck will be different, so just letting you know ahead of time...


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

never worked on this hub but couldn't you put the tool in a vise and turn like you would for a freewheel


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

dreys said:


> Good luck removing that bearing!
> 
> If you had your hub for some time, the lock ring will get so tight (it has reverse thread), no tool in the world will remove it. Perhaps your luck will be different, so just letting you know ahead of time...


Not that bad. Put the tool in a vice, turn the wheel.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Since the OP has 350's, he doesn't need a lock ring tool.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Procter said:


> 2) They recommend taping out the drive side bearing using an awl or punch. This causes the bearing to come out slightly diagonally, even if you are careful to tap around the circumference of the bearing. This in turn can mar the inner surface of the bearing race, which, over time could cause bearing play. So, I prefer using woodruff keys, which allow you to tap with a force evenly distributed across the diameter of the bearing, reducing diagonal exit. Woodruff keys can be found at your local auto parts store (like these) and to see how you would employ them watch this.


This is great advice. I just swapped the bearings in Fulcrum Red Power hubs and using Woodruff keys it was very easy to remove the bearings.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Is there any video how to remove bearings from FW 350?
There is actualy no any place between bearing's inner and axle, so - how to take it out??


----------



## Samo831 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

FW = FRONT wheel hub
There's no access to internal axle so you just can't hammer bearings out so easy as with RW hub.


----------



## Samo831 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ah - sorry. I can’t find anything on the fronts. What I’ve seen says it’s basically the same as the rear without the lock ring step. You just drift them out using the axel. But I’ve never done it on a 350 so I don’t really know what I’m talking about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

ka81ua said:


> Is there any video how to remove bearings from FW 350?
> There is actualy no any place between bearing's inner and axle, so - how to take it out??


A blind bearing puller.

The existing bearings can't be cleaned and serviced?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

They can be cleaned without removing, but Im wondering how to do it.
Can you please show me what is blind bearing puller?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> They can be cleaned without removing, but Im wondering how to do it.
> Can you please show me what is blind bearing puller?


Remove the seals, flush, dry, re-grease, put seals back on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Im wondering how to REMOVE bearings!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Blind Bearing Puller set...*









Are you replacing them just for the heck of it? Are they trashed?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Just want to know all the options


----------



## Samo831 (Jan 19, 2015)

This is a blind bearing puller:






You insert the proper size extractor through the opening in the bearing. You position it so the lip of the puller is just behind the bearing. You tighten down the extractor, which expands the puller it so it grips the back side of the bearing. Then you use the slide hammer to pull the bearing out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Well...the Enduro puller is a really nice, high-end puller, but not too many hobbyist will dishing out $400 for this set. Very nice though...as most all of their tools are.


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

LBS told me it's $60 in labor charges (plus $20 for bearings) to replace two bearings on a 240 hub. Seems awfully high. Can buy the ratchet remover for $20 on ebay and improvise drifts. Is this charge standard or DTSwiss hub-specific? Hub is trivial to take apart and put together apart from removing the ratchet ring.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Why not consider cleaning those bearings and servicing them yourself?


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

I picked up the hub in a used parts bin for a song. Bearings were very, very rough. Everything else in good condition. I thought I should just replace them. Was in a bit of a shock when I heard $60 for labor - only the DS bearing is hard to replace, all others are trivial. I might go back into the shop and ask for the hub back - it'll be a week before the new bearings come in and they can do the replacement. But yeah, I could have tried to clean up the internals first. But, in my experience, when they're so rough they're gone.

If I buy the ratchet tool it'll take a few weeks to arrive and I didn't want to wait that long.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Perhaps you should share your wealth and get the LBS to get it done.


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

Ain't got the wealth. Between jobs at the moment. No problem paying folks for their time and experience. But that's literally a five minute job for a pro. 30 mins for me if I buy the tool. The shop sets the rates and this rate seems terribly high. I've had them do other work for me and it was top notch and well worth it. $60 for pressing in two bearings seems a bit much.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Check other shops and see what they charge. I'd expect to pay ~$40 for replacing two cartridge bearings in a hub, not including removing and installing a ratchet ring. 5 minutes is a serious underestimation IMO.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

$60 seams pretty fair, but a hammer and a dowel can work for removal, hammer and a socket for install. It's not ideal though. Or cough up the money for tools now and be set later. eBay has bearing presses and blind pullers for cheap but it's still going to be more than $60 to get you set.

It's one of those things, if you can't wait do everything you can to make it easy for the shop, remove the bearings if you can and just ask them for a quick press in, perhaps they will give you a discount on pressing a cleaned and prepared hub.

Paying shop rates never agreed with me, don't like the up charge on parts, the delay and the labor charge. I saved up and bought all the tools I need whenever they were on close out. Now I just have to buy bearings and I'll pop the seals, pack with waterproof grease and I'm set for install, still need a blind bearing puller though... That's next on the list when eBay brings back their 10-15% sale.

But until you can do the work or have a friend that can, pay up or don't ride.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132789509833

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183736095516

Or super cheap... https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/233282600803


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> Check other shops and see what they charge. I'd expect to pay ~$40 for replacing two cartridge bearings in a hub, not including removing and installing a ratchet ring. 5 minutes is a serious underestimation IMO.







This guy does the part I asked the LBS to do (remove ratchet, press out bearings, press in new, replace ratchet) in 3.5 mins. (I just gave them the hub shell with DS bearing plus axle) Assuming a labor rate of $65-70 per hr I thought $60 was high. I realize the guy in the vid is a pro's pro but I should easily do the same thing in 20-30 mins. I'd expect a good mechanic to be a lot quicker than me. I don't know what standard charges are for pressing in bearings or if DT Swiss is a premium price because of specialized tools required.


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the links and the thoughts. Good food for thought. It's a hub I randomly came across in a coop's parts bin and bought. Haven't built it up yet. Won't be keeping me from riding.

I can usually improvise drifts from the old bearings and other parts. Axle is good to knock out the old bearings. Skewers can be remarkably good as bearing presses. Haven't had problems yet. Don't change bearings often enough to buy dedicated tools but that might change.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

You do have a point about just r/r the ratchet and bearings, but a shop will have a standard price for overhauling the hub, which is likely what they quoted. And yeah, the guy in the vid is DT Swiss tech with the parts and tools laid out ahead of time so is going to be a lot faster than a mech who reads a work order, locates and gets your hub and parts off the shelf, locates the tools, carefully proceeds with a job he might do once or twice a month, then puts the tools away, completes the work order, puts the finished part back on the shelf, and emails or calls notifying the customer the work is done. Only then is he free to start the next job.


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm sure you're right. Sounds like the right price for overhauling a hub. I fully appreciate that the extra effort of dealing with tools and the order process can take several times longer than the mechanical part and that should be charged. Just wanted to point out that it is possible to do the mechanical part very quickly.


----------



## dreys (Jan 21, 2014)

Tools that shop has are not free either. Neither the rent, insurance, and knowledge mechanics have (ie they don't spend 30 mins watching YouTube videos on how to change bearings).

You've been quoted a very fair price for the job. If you don't like the quote, feel free to do the job yourself. Pretty simple.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Was the 60$ the price of the servicing of the unbuilt hub? I believe it is not possible to remove the ratchet ring without building the wheel first. Or did you plan to build the wheel first and then service it?


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

No worries. I don't know what a standard charge for replacing bearings is. I wondered whether the price quoted was high or not. I've tried to be appreciative of mechanics and LBS costs, skill and experience in previous posts.


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

Great point. It's a used hub. Not built to a rim yet.

Edit: I'll talk to the shop tomorrow. If it's going to be too much trouble for them I'll just repack the current DS bearing, install the NDS bearing and build up the rim in a wheel. I'll bring it back to them after a few rides with a six pack and a few goodies.


----------

